# crankbaits with built in spinner



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

fugarwi7's hammerhead crank got me interested in trying this out. Nice work!

Have you fished this crank? How does it work? Anyone else tried to make something like this? Are they good fish catchers? Any tips? Thanks!


----------

